# It's 5 am in the Café



## Androo (Aug 17, 2003)

and i am damn bored. I can't sleep!
I have nothing to do....
No one is on MSN or iChat, the forum here is empty!
i can't make much noise or i will wake someone up. My brother just went to bed, we were taking funny pics.
But now macosx.com is eeemppptyyy!
I'll just post in a few areas then.


----------



## Arden (Aug 17, 2003)

You're wrong, it's 2 a.m.

I'll get on AIM; you'll find my handle in my profile.  Feel free to yak.


----------



## adambyte (Aug 17, 2003)

I've never seen a real live Yak. You'd think I would have seen one on the Discovery channel.


----------



## Androo (Aug 17, 2003)

who says they even exist?

maaaan i woke up again and i cant sleep...
its 6:15  AM now in toronto... eastern time of course.....
just surfing the web in my fav forum....


----------



## Androo (Aug 17, 2003)

it is 7 am now.... i think i will pull an all nighter then...  i cant believe i just wont sleep!
its too late (or early lol) to sleep now. Maaaaaaaaaan this sucks i am boored.
the last time i was this bored was when i had to wait in the hospital for 10 hours (starting at 10:00) because i kept vomitting, something was wrong with my stomach. I finally got the medicine, and it helped. But this time the only medicine will be waiting forlater.
ah well. 2 hours to go for my dad to wake up


----------



## Androo (Aug 17, 2003)

ahhh its a bit past seven now, and you can see the early morning sun letting out its first rays of light onto the trees. The canadian mountains.... are nowhere in sight because they are tons of miles west from where i am. 
I am still bored!!!!!!!!!!! AHHHHH!


----------



## Androo (Aug 17, 2003)

8 am.... 1 more hour until someone wakes up. I am watching the sun rise, i am looking at the clock, i was speaking to someone from france on msn.


----------



## mr. k (Aug 17, 2003)

I got an idea -- get up, go outside, run to the nearest lake, and jump in it man.
Polar Bear!


----------



## Androo (Aug 17, 2003)

Lake ontario is downtown.... i'm in the suburbs. lol.
Too bad Canada isn't like what it seems, nice lakes everywhere.  But then it would be cold!
It's almost 11:00 in the morning.... everything is back to normal. I am sipping some delicious Canadian coffee!


----------



## mr. k (Aug 17, 2003)

Hmmm did you have your power go out? Or was that toronto?  I can't remember what part of canada I went to when I was there, it was in the west though, around Montana and Glacier natl Park.  I liked canada!


----------



## j79 (Aug 17, 2003)

around 4 am this morning, i was bored as all heck also. i was surfing macsurfer, re-reading all the articles. after that, decided to watch the WWDC video again. 

I can watch Theo Gray's presentation over and over. 

"We tried to come up with a demo where we'd actually show you the 6 GB capacity, but we couldn't figure out any that wouldn't just destroy the PC"

"The competition for this machine is not PC's anymore. Basically, for our customers, the competition is high-end Unix workstations which cost twice as much. It's faster than all of them, too."


----------



## MaC hAcKeR (Aug 17, 2003)

heh.
Im usually up that late, Im in eastern time to. Hit me on one of my messengers in my profile. Always on AIM, and MSN, not always on YIM and ICQ tho.
Im mostly bored all day so just IM me when you feel like it


----------



## Arden (Aug 17, 2003)

Why don't you guys play a game when you're up late and bored?


----------



## mr. k (Aug 18, 2003)

Now it's 1:19 PM in the cafe guys...
It's really fun walking around at night with my iPod, I do that whenever I get really bored at night.  Walk to a friends house and throw rocks  at their window or something - trust me, it is a good time.
(btw, don't break their window)


----------



## Trip (Aug 18, 2003)

omg...I just realized: We need to live. Thanks mr. K.

*runs off with a hand full of rocks*

Wait...not until early morning you say?


----------



## mr. k (Aug 18, 2003)

Well really they have to be in there going to sleep...  And mabye "rock" wasn't the best word.
I was thinking along the line of something heavy enough so you could throw it up there and it will make a noise, but not so heavy it will crash through.
Try stick?


----------



## Androo (Aug 18, 2003)

I always go places with my friends. It's not until midnite when i come on the comp nowadays.
I go somewhere at 1:30 PM then come home at 12:00 or 12:30. I'm usually with a friend, we practically waste our money always to have a great day.


----------



## Scott_Bernard (Aug 19, 2003)

well... the night rules!!! 4:35AM here in Argentina... all is quiet... my dog sleeping in my bed... only the fan noise of my old G4 and a soft light... could be any better?... I was just surfing www.old-computers.com  great picts!!!
Androo: I don't know what time is it now in toronto but if you feel bored do like me: Photoshoping : ) the night is the better time for inspiration... trust me...


----------



## Scott_Bernard (Aug 19, 2003)

btw... whant to see my new pre-owned Apple Studio Dysplay?
hit the link...
I whished the Graphite one but only could found a Blue & White...

yes... I know... my use of English is sooooo bad... sorry...


----------



## Scott_Bernard (Aug 19, 2003)

yes... I know... forgot the picture


----------



## Arden (Aug 19, 2003)

That picture could go in my new Smile! thread.

If you want something to do at night, get someone to let you design a really flashy website (not necessarily a Flash site).  I was up until after 4 a.m. working on a header for the Nexus recently.  Imageready does some amazing stuff!


----------



## Androo (Aug 19, 2003)

AHHH NOT AGAIN
almost 6 am and i am wide awake, and i am bored. what shall i do!?


----------



## mr. k (Aug 19, 2003)

cartwheels?
if not, then go back a page and find what I told you to do earlier.


----------



## Androo (Aug 19, 2003)

Problem is i'd wake someone up... the floors squeek in my house, walking would just wake em up. And the front door is noisy too, but throwing rocks is an awesome idea.
Cartwheels..... lol


----------



## mr. k (Aug 19, 2003)

Man get creative.  Jump out the window and slide down the gutter...  Climb down the trellis, rip your bedsheets up and make a rope...
I heard jumping down into a bush even cushions your fall...


----------



## Scott_Bernard (Aug 19, 2003)

Andro: try drinking hot milk 

Arden: that's a good idea...
www.audioanomalo.webhop.net 
www.sgavisual.webhop.net


----------



## Androo (Aug 20, 2003)

Hot Milk  does nothing  thanks anyways
I usually like chatting with people late at nite  but no one is on.


----------



## Scott_Bernard (Aug 20, 2003)

4:13 AM @ Buenos Aires - Argentina...
listening house music on the radio...
I've just downloaded the Chat client but nothing is there...

Do you like electronic music? is there any dj in the crew?


----------



## Androo (Aug 20, 2003)

what chat client? oo the macosx.com one? i'll go on it 
oo wait, go on icq if u have it scott!!!


----------



## Arden (Aug 20, 2003)

Scott, can't you make them in English at least? 

I know, make them however you want.  But I read English...


----------



## Scott_Bernard (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *Scott, can't you make them in English at least?
> 
> I know, make them however you want.  But I read English... *




Sorry Arden but I don't undertand you... what do you mean...
(I'm looking silly, don't? )


----------



## monktus (Aug 22, 2003)

Coincidentally (whoa, I got that right in one go, well done osx spellcheck), tis just after 5am and I am indeed in the Café. Got back from festivaling an hour or so ago (back in Edinburgh to catch some Fringe before it finishes), saw some excellent standup. I must go to bed soon as I have some freelance work to do before I go down to Geordieland (Newcastle, then Whitley Bay) for the Bank Holiday and extreme drunkeness.


----------



## Androo (Aug 23, 2003)

I can't sleep, though i am tired. I feel sick from some chinese food i had 
6:30 here in toronto. I am completely bored!


----------



## Arden (Aug 23, 2003)

I had that problem last night, though I wasn't sick.  I went to bed around 2ish and I couldn't sleep through an entire 3 Doors Down CD, so I got up and played Tac Ops.  Then I slept on the futon in the family room.


----------



## Androo (Aug 24, 2003)

hehe that's crazy. I just couldnt sleep. I am actually downloading tactical ops retail right now (i heard that you can use a mac launcher on it, but before i take my chances and buy the game, i am downloading it )
Its 4:30 am in the Café, and i am wide awake.
I like 3 doors down too!


----------



## Arden (Aug 24, 2003)

Well, I own Unreal Tournament, so I got the Beta 2 version that runs in UT.  It includes the Tac Ops Mac Launcher, without which Tac Ops won't run (the previous version I used1.6lacked this).

This morning (well, yesterday morning by nowthe 23rd) I almost missed work.  I set my alarm for 9:30, and when it rang I got up and lay down on the futon and, naturally, fell asleep, since I'd been up until 5:30 or so.  My mom happened to wake me 10 minutes before 11, when I needed to be at work, so I had to get up and get dressed and go to work, though fortunately it's only about 3 minutes away.  However, I didn't eat breakfast, and the only thing I had to eat all day was a soda at Funworks and dinner at a restaurant called Fuzio's.  So yeah... when you have something to do, try to condition your body to go to bed earlier so you won't be tired and sleep in too much.


----------



## Androo (Sep 27, 2003)

summers over unfortunately, but here it is, the weekend, and i am up at 2 am!  ANDROO DOESNT SLEEP!


----------



## Ricky (Sep 27, 2003)

Why can't you let threads just rest in peace?


----------



## Androo (Sep 27, 2003)

because there is no such thing as peace!

wow that should spark some conversation now


----------



## Arden (Sep 28, 2003)

Well, in the past, oh, 3000 years I believe there have been only 135-ish days of actualy worldwide peace.  That's a really sad thought.


----------



## Androo (Sep 28, 2003)

IM NOT AN ELF!


----------



## Arden (Sep 28, 2003)

Sure you are.

Wait, no, Gia's an elf!  You're an Uruk-hai.


----------



## mr. k (Sep 28, 2003)

It's 8:16 am in the Café!

wow, did anyone notice how safari handles the accent aigu?  I could just enter it & eaigu; (the space so it isn't rendered), but in safari just type option-e, and then go back into the yellow and type e!  That was tight!


----------



## Arden (Sep 29, 2003)

I type option-E, then E.  The Mac's been like this for years.


----------



## mr. k (Sep 30, 2003)

really, I just don't use the aigu much then!  But it's so simple, I didn't have to know it and I could just do it.


----------



## Arden (Oct 1, 2003)

I thought it was the acute grave character.


----------



## mr. k (Oct 1, 2003)

En français, il appelle l'accent aigu.


----------



## Arden (Oct 12, 2003)

It's after 2 a.m., and I'm home alone.
But I'm not scared.
Nobody would break into my home.
They know I'll whack them.
Nobody would fight me.
They know I have the power.
The power to negotiate.
To talk them out of it.
To take them to trial.
To defuse the situation.
I'm home alone.
But I'm not afraid.


----------

